# Isopod Isolated: what the frag is it?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Do I need to be worried or can I throw it back? I am not a cold blooded killer who destroys everythign she doesn't understand. I want to know what this is if it's the scavenger or the predator.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

ohh no.. picture is a bit fuzzy but it looks like Cirolanid Isopod which is DEFINITELY bad! 

it's definitely a parasite, and something you do NOT want in your tank, let alone on your body. i've read they can actually dig into human flesh if you handle them so be careful! they typically roam the tank and attach themselves to fish, feeding on them and quickly killing them if left unchecked. you should remove ANY that you see, because if your tank gets infested with them you would have to remove all your fish and go fishless for a few months much like how some people remedy ich.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is an interesting article/journal that is kind of long but a really good read if you have the time. Has pics of them so best to compare and make sure it's what you have for sure.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/bp/index.php


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Before you freak out... I had a similar pod in my tank that was followed by about 3-4 hours of research.

i thought mine was a Cirolanid... which is a predator of fish.... BUT, thankfully it wasnt. You can tell by the size of the eyes. Look at a few Cirolanid pictures and you will see how much bigger their eyes are.

Your pod, which was similar to mine, just grazes as a cleanup crew...

Although I would have still killed it and asked questions later (like i did with my discovery)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Most likely safe. Check your fish for signs of them - if there's no signs, chances are it's just another creepy crawlie that eats crud.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have never seen the devourer with parasites on him. I've checked late at night using my red lights like I often do when I am inspecting the tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

More pics. took it in a glass bowl thing Can't seem to get a better focus. it's eyes are not terribly scary. they seem to say "Wai you does?!"


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

When in doubt, keep it out.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
Great article thanks for sharing, now I have to go hunting 



marblerye said:


> Here is an interesting article/journal that is kind of long but a really good read if you have the time. Has pics of them so best to compare and make sure it's what you have for sure.
> 
> http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/bp/index.php


Agree, I find it's even more so with hitchhiker crabs 



Will Hayward said:


> When in doubt, keep it out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna plot the trap idea


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I uh... made a pet of it... it's in a betta bowl on my desk. a bit of live sand, with rock a peice of prolifera. I could not resist the big black eyes that just asked Wai? Wai you does?!


----------

